

Home-Built Scanning Tunneling Microscope - WillNotDownvote
http://dberard.com/home-built-stm/

======
jesuslop
Holly molly & holly cow all together. Wow. It would be amazing that someone
could figure out how to etch a transistor and vias, just imagine a home made
chip foundry. Seriously I wonder if that could be possible.

